# FRAMELESS WRIST ROCKET



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

This is how I shoot frameless. Props to you guys who shoot frameless between your index finger and thumb. Tried it and I had a good fork hit. Ouch! Lol.


----------



## trapperdes (Apr 5, 2015)

I like it! I have tried that method and usually end up with a busted knuckle.


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Thanks Trap!

Yah I busted my knuckle too when I first tried it Lol. I was using flatbands and shooting hexnuts. I learned you have to keep your knuckles straight like you are punching, so you barely see your knuckles over the back of your hand.

If anyone is interested in trying it, I would suggest using those round foam Nerf ammo to practice or use a glove. Then move up to the other ammo- steel, led, hexnuts, marbles, etc.

Shooting the round foam ammo with a slingshot is fun indoors and outdoors. One time, I set up a Nerf war at a park with some kids I teach from my church. They had all these cool guns, but I used my frameless wrist rocket and took them all out lol.


----------



## trapperdes (Apr 5, 2015)

Covert5 said:


> Thanks Trap!
> 
> Yah I busted my knuckle too when I first tried it Lol. I was using flatbands and shooting hexnuts. I learned you have to keep your knuckles straight like you are punching, so you barely see your knuckles over the back of your hand.
> 
> ...


That was probably my problem. I doubt I had my knuckles out straight. I may have to revisit this.


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

Keep teaching I like learning!


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Also you can't forget to turn the pouch!


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

I dressed up my frameless wrist rocket with some paracord. It looks more like a bracelet and it still shoots well. This is 1842 tubes covered with gutted 550 paracord.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Covert5 said:


> I dressed up my frameless wrist rocket with some paracord. It looks more like a bracelet and it still shoots well. This is 1842 tubes covered with gutted 550 paracord.


Hello I really like the way you dressed up that wrist rocket  Is there any chance you could share your technique for getting 1842 into a gutted 550 cord covering? I have tried a few ways with no success.


----------



## Odd Duck (Mar 16, 2018)

Covert5 said:


> I dressed up my frameless wrist rocket with some paracord. It looks more like a bracelet and it still shoots well. This is 1842 tubes covered with gutted 550 paracord.





raventree78 said:


> Covert5 said:
> 
> 
> > I dressed up my frameless wrist rocket with some paracord. It looks more like a bracelet and it still shoots well. This is 1842 tubes covered with gutted 550 paracord.
> ...


Yes, this. I also want to know how you shimmied the tube inside the paracord. Plus I want to know how you are keeping the paracord from unraveling. I'm assuming you heat treated it somehow before putting it over the tubing but doesn't sliding on the tubing make it want to unravel anyway? How did you determine your length of paracord, enough to cover the relaxed tubing? How did you determine your length of tubing, enough to wrap your wrist twice or based on your draw length and it just happened to wrap your wrist twice? Inquiring minds want to know! Lol!


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Hey guys! Thanks for checking out my paracord wrist rocket! Here's a video on how to do it. I hope I answered everyone's questions. If not ask away!


----------



## Odd Duck (Mar 16, 2018)

Nice tutorial! I’ll be getting some tubing soon and wrapping it (already have lots of paracord) and seeing if I can manage to avoid “fork hits”, lol!


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Awesome! I just got some 2040 tubes I'm going to try out. Let me know how it goes! Remember knuckles straight where you can barely see them over the back of the hand, twist the pouch, and let her rip! When I draw to my cheek, I use the left strand of rubber to aim. Good luck which ever way you try to shoot frameless!


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

I just got some 2040 tubes and dressed them up with yellow paracord for my frameless wrist rocket and to match my slingchucks. They work really well and have good enough power for me.

How did your guys' attempt go?


----------



## Odd Duck (Mar 16, 2018)

Tubing is ordered but not here. Been a very busy couple weeks.


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Hopefully it comes soon so you can fire away! I hate waiting! But when slingmail arrives its like Christmas morning lol!


----------

